# GTR Photos - Gun Metallic Grey



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought i would start a new thread with some photos i posted recently, I have done them at 1920 x 1200 so you can use them as wallpapers if you like  will post more as i go, only had the car 2 weeks.

direct link - http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9439_1920x1200.jpg










direct link - http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9272_1920x1200.jpg










direct link - http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9253_1920X1200.jpg










direct link - http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9265.jpg.jpg


----------



## VG_R35 (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome mate, bloody awesome.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Love it...especially the first one!


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Nice !*

good job


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pics, well done mate:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fan-bloody-tastic!

Incidentally, did you know you can buy a cheap kit to make all 4 of your rear lights come on instead of just the outer two? Don't know how much reading around of this forum you've done.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128641-mcr-4-light-kit.html

Looks miles better and I'm waiting to see some great night shots from you.
Where are you based?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Did you know that you're illegally parked in the 2nd picture?

Just kidding, awesome shots.


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Fan-bloody-tastic!
> 
> Incidentally, did you know you can buy a cheap kit to make all 4 of your rear lights come on instead of just the outer two? Don't know how much reading around of this forum you've done.
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128641-mcr-4-light-kit.html
> ...


ah thats interesting, just had my girlfriend stamping on the breaks up to now , i havnt done much car photography, this is my main work http://www.jasonslade.co.uk , but will definately be trying some night shots, in the snow would have been nice but too be honest i did enough pics today in the snow and just wanted to get back to the warmth of home! 

I'm based in Maidstone in Kent


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

oh and thanks for the positive comments so far, really inspires me to go and take some more, its great owning a car that i want to photograph, so am planning several european road trips where i can get some nice shots.

Would also be interested in shooting a bunch of GTR's together, maybe at a meet or event or something?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Ace Cafe has a few 35s each meet


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

sorry to be off topic but R33 GTS-T is that the jester from rentaghost on your profile pic?


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

gamerrig said:


> ah thats interesting, just had my girlfriend stamping on the breaks up to now , i havnt done much car photography, this is my main work Jason Slade Photography , but will definately be trying some night shots, in the snow would have been nice but too be honest i did enough pics today in the snow and just wanted to get back to the warmth of home!
> 
> I'm based in Maidstone in Kent


Gamerrig .. just clicked on your site .. Blimey ! If you do your day job and the car you'll have a complete new GTR and Chicks thread ! :chuckle:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Gamerrig .. just clicked on your site .. Blimey ! If you do your day job and the car you'll have a complete new GTR and Chicks thread ! :chuckle:


Yeah - can see why you don't do much car phtotgraphy! :chuckle:


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

mickv said:


> Yeah - can see why you don't do much car phtotgraphy! :chuckle:


lol, well one of the advantages of shooting a car is the car wont complain if you make it stand in the snow, a model will!! plus moe chance of the car actually being there for the shoot! models are like TVR's, unreliable as hell.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

gamerrig said:


> oh and thanks for the positive comments so far, really inspires me to go and take some more, its great owning a car that i want to photograph, so am planning several european road trips where i can get some nice shots.
> 
> Would also be interested in shooting a bunch of GTR's together, maybe at a meet or event or something?


Very nice shots mate, and the website is not bad either! My desktop background is now your car!


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

waltong said:


> Very nice shots mate, and the website is not bad either! My desktop background is now your car!



hehe, thats cool to hear, that your using as your desktop, i will definately create more wallpapers


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome....


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

ventured out in the snow again today, was a bit hairy at times, but worth it as got another nice shot, found this awesome spot just as the sun was setting

High Res Wallpaper link 1920 x 1200 resolution - http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9521_1920x1200.jpg


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

copy and save  class pics


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

A nice atmospheric shot


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Off topic-ish. Your website is pure class. I love the full screen mode.
Whole thing looks total quality. Well Done.

I'm looking forward to your further shots.


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

Rbentley said:


> Off topic-ish. Your website is pure class. I love the full screen mode.
> Whole thing looks total quality. Well Done.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your further shots.



thanks man, i really wanted something that showed the photos full screen regardless of screen resolution, i think it works well, was a bitch to code but worth it i think.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9521_1920x1200.jpg photo is on my screen!  Loving it!


----------



## gamerrig (Jan 6, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9521_1920x1200.jpg photo is on my screen!  Loving it!


nice 

oh by the way i am organsiing a shoot with a selection of different coloured R35 GTR's, i started another thread about it here, if anyone is interesated to take part:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130235-r35-gtr-photoshoot-cars-needed.html


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

gamerrig said:


> http://www.gamerrig.co.uk/pics/IMG_9521_1920x1200.jpg



Love the plates.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome mate


----------

